# Touch screen driver problem.

## i0

Hi

Don't know if this is correct place to post it but here it goes.

(for mods) If this is wrong place, move it to correct place.

Background:

PC with touch screen.

Touch screen driver is no longer maintained.

Current working driver works with xorg 1.6 and less.

Code i received from PC manufacturer is for Mandriva 2009.1

Code itself is available at http://bittube.net/touch/

Since i would like to use Latest gentoo linux on this system, driver needs modification to work with xorg 1.8.2

And since i'm unable to do it myself because of lack in C knowledge, i'm looking somebody who can do it for me.

Also, successfull job will get payed.

(That's how desperate i am   :Crying or Very sad:   )

So, if You are able to help me, please PM me.

edit:

Whoops, entirely on wrong forum, please move it to Kernel/Hardware.

----------

## BradN

This may be a stupid question, but have you verified that your touchscreen can't work with any of the in-kernel serial touchscreen drivers, eg, using inputattach command?  If it works with the kernel, you can bypass needing an X driver entirely.

You first should compile the serial line discipline driver, and also all the touchscreen drivers in the kernel config.

Then, compile this:  http://www.koders.com/c/fid29ED86373B3A3C80A4767D7AD737585D04F3660D.aspx

like, gcc -o inputattach inputattach.c

Then give it a try with all the ones that use 9600 baud like your nonworking driver uses.  I think only the various types of elo touchscreen drivers have a chance of working, since those are the only ones I see that use 9600 baud and are touchscreens.

----------

## i0

No i have not tried this.

I tried to use elographics driver.

It worked (sort of), xorg gave no errors and touching screen moved cursor to the corner of screen, so something came back from controller, but it raised another question about calibrating.

I remember couple of years ago i had same problem, i managed to get elographics driver to work, but i was unable to calibrate screen.

Not with original calibration program or touchcal.

Then i moved to Fedora because driver cd that came with touch screen had fedora driver in it and it worked.

Fedora xorg says:

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//input/xfdrvtouch_drv.so

(II) Module xfdrvtouch: vendor="idealTEK"

	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.2.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

I would like use correct driver and correct calibration program.

----------

## BradN

My laptop has a fujitsu serial touchscreen.

I had to make a script to set the calibration using the xinput command, I would look into that.  My hint, use device and parameter names instead of numbers, it'll make life easier when the numbers change.

----------

## i0

Update:

My friend modified code to work with xorg 1.8 

So issue is solved (at least for now)

----------

